# Park's attempt at dockdogs



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's Park's attempt at going off the dock at a dog dogs competition. We wanted to officially enter him in a wave, however silly me didn't sign up online and when we got there Saturday morning all the waves were full. So we had to settle for doing some fun jumps, which was fun! 

He's not as intense about it as some of the dogs. The labs that were there were just crazy! He loves doing it... but it's more about the swimming for him then going crazy retrieving the toy. The high jump competition part was just incredible!! It was awesome to watch and I can't wait for the next event we can go too!!


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1444227394583767381&hl=en


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like a lot of fun..I would love to find one around here for the crew to do....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He was so excited though that is far better than the length of a jump. Man that looked like a nice facility.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He did great. They had a event like that at the Pet Expo last month and I wanted to sign bama up for it but he is still young and still learning to enjoy the water. Maybe next year. I love the excitement he had and that is better then the distance.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Way to go Park!!!!!! What an awesome jump...and what a handsome boy you are

XXOXOX


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Now THAT looks like so much fun! Go Park, GO!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

So much fun!! Did you practice somewhere else before the event? We have trained ours to enter and exit our pool from the steps. I'm thinking it would be difficult to train them to jump!

Great video!!


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh that looks like so much fun! I wish we had something like that around here!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Over the summer we have docks at the dam near our house that he practices off of. We actually taught him by having him follow us jumping off the end. He loves doing it!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What great fun!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Great job there, Park. That looks like alot of fun!!! I see you guys live in PA, where did they have this competition at? I love to find one for Savannah.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Parker did great for his first time in front of a crowd! I hope he gets a chance to enter a real competition the next time one comes to your area.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww he did great!!!!!! And he looks like he enjoyed himself too!!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Savannah... they had this one in Harrisburg. There aren't many in PA.... I think the next is the weekend of July 5th in Reinholds, PA. I don't know if it's an actual competition as this one was... but I know there is an event that weekend. I think they also usually have one in September at Cabelas.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

He is positively beautiful in the water. I loved watching him!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> Over the summer we have docks at the dam near our house that he practices off of. We actually taught him by having him follow us jumping off the end. He loves doing it!


I remember seeing that video! And then as you were swimming back to shore, there was 'something' floating in the water near you...

I'm impressed that he wasn't frightened by the "traveling dock diving pool" and all the hoopla there. He just wants to jump in, swim, and get that bumper! I've watched some Dock Dogs competitions on TV and it's a lot of fun! I know there are some who don't agree with it at all, though, but hopefully no one like that would check out the video!

PS The not signing up ahead of time is SO something I would do!! Good for you for enjoying yourself anyway; I woulda been kicking myself the whole day!!:doh:

PPS So were you in the Polar Bear Plunge? I couldn't tell - there were so many people. Perhaps your hubby did it? I'm sure I wouldn't be able to breath when the cold water was up to my chest!!:no: Is it for a cause or as a fundraiser, or just for fun?


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

hgatesy said:


> Savannah... they had this one in Harrisburg. There aren't many in PA.... I think the next is the weekend of July 5th in Reinholds, PA. I don't know if it's an actual competition as this one was... but I know there is an event that weekend. I think they also usually have one in September at Cabelas.


I see on the internet their is a group over towards Harrisburg called the Keystone Dock Dogs, are you a member? I saw your two other videos on googles do you guys live near Bellfonte, if you do I'm 2 hours west of you, I'm over towards Clarion, PA way. Do you have to register for the July 5 Reinholds, PA dock dive? If so, could you please let me know?
Thanks, really appreciate it. I just love the video of your 2 dogs playing in the empty swimming pool? Did you get your GR from a breeder in Newry, PA? Your youngest one looks alot like my Savannah.


----------

